# Swedish: Varför säger man "Röda halvmånen"



## Lars H

Hej

Den muslimska motsvarigheten till Röda Korset heter som bekant *Röda halvmånen* på svenska, och *Red crescent* på engelska.

Nu är det ju så att den månsymbol som ofta förknippas med islam inte är en halvmåne, utan snarare en tunn månskära i nedan. Det är alltså en bild av hur månen ser ut alldeles innan den svarta fasen.

Så därför undrar jag om någon vet varför vi säger "Röda halvmånen" istället för "Röda månskäran"?


----------



## Tjahzi

Spontant skulle jag säga att det beror på att vi inte riktigt brukar göra distinktionen och det i kombination med att _halvmåne_ är enklare att säga/vanligare än _månskära_ helt enkelt leder till att vi gör denna rationalisering. Lite enligt samma princip som man antagligen hade kallat både _karmin, cinnober _och _karmosin_ för _röda_. (Jag är inget färg-freak, jag fuskade med wikipedia.)

Lite tråkigt svar, men jag tror faktiskt det är så enkelt...


----------



## Lars H

Du kan ha rätt, men då undrar man om det finns fler språk som är lika benägna att förenkla, t o m bortom gränsen för direkta felaktigheter 

*Nymåne* är ju ett begrepp som lever, men jag känner inte till någon benämning som beskriver månen alldeles innan den mörkaste fasen.

Tänkte kolla här på nordiska språk först och sedan bolla ut frågan på "all languages".


----------



## Tjahzi

Mm... Som inte direkt överdrivet mån-intresserad kan jag väl säga att jag är bekant med och använder begreppet _fullmåne_. Det är när månen är hel, dvs. rund eller nästan helt rund. Om den är mindre än så hade jag kallat den för _halvmåne_. Några andra begrepp för att beskriva månens storlek eller utseende tror jag inte att jag är bekant med (till den grad att jag även skulle använda dem själv). Jag tolkar begreppet _månskära_ som "en väldigt smal måne", men skulle nog aldrig använda ordet själv eller kanske ens förstå det om det inte vore en så uppenbar sammansättning.

Låter intressant att köra den i _All languages_. Har du kollat runt på Wiki vad den heter på olika språk?


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, jag grävde lite och kom fram till att alla slaviska språk kallar den {halv-måne}, samma sak med de germanska språken, engelskan undantagen i egenskap av att ha lånat ett ord från latinet. De romanska språken kallar den också för {halv måne} (där "halv" förvisso översätts till både "halv" och "skära"), med undantag för franskan som lustigt nog kallar det för en _croissant, -_ dvs. just halvmåne ("crescent").

Djupare än så har jag dock inte gått.


----------



## Lars H

Tack för din research. Jag kom på att italienarna säger _mezzaluna __rossa_, dvs. "mittmåne". Men _crescent_ betyder väl växande, inte halv.

Croissanten lär ju vara bakad till minne av turkarnas belägring av Wien 1683 (är dessutom misstänkt likt ett wienerbröd i konsistensen) och det är ju också skapat som en tunn (nåja) månskära mer än en halvmåne.

Men även crescent/croissant (i betydelsen växande) blir lite missvisande eftersom månsymbolen ifråga inte visar en nymåne utan en måne i nedan, alltså motsatsen.


----------



## cocuyo

Jag tror inte man kan vara så petig när det gäller om månen är halv eller mindre än halv, att också ange om den är i växande eller avtagande. Det blir ju tvärtom på den södra halvan, och i vissa trakter ligger den som en skål eller sitter som en hatt. På engelska säger man crescent i dagligt tal om formen, även om dess fas är i avtagande, medan astronomer kanske är mer noga.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Lars H said:


> Tack för din research. Jag kom på att italienarna säger _mezzaluna __rossa_, dvs. "mittmåne". Men _crescent_ betyder väl växande, inte halv.
> 
> Croissanten lär ju vara bakad till minne av turkarnas belägring av Wien 1683 (är dessutom misstänkt likt ett wienerbröd i konsistensen) och det är ju också skapat som en tunn (nåja) månskära mer än en halvmåne.
> 
> Men även crescent/croissant (i betydelsen växande) blir lite missvisande eftersom månsymbolen ifråga inte visar en nymåne utan en måne i nedan, alltså motsatsen.



Hei 
 her er mitt bidrag til diskusjonen. 
 Det heter mer nøyaktig "Croce Rossa e Mezzaluna Internazionale" på  italiensk.
 Som mange vet heter det "crescent" på engelsk,
 månskära /växande på svensk og " (luna=måne) crescente" 
 på italiensk hvis jeg ikke tar feil.
 Men hvis man vil bokstavelig oversette/tolke, (på italiensk) er "crescente"  noe som vokser og forskjellig på halvdel.
 Vi italienere  assosierer  "crescente" med uttrykket "quarto di luna" når  vi kan se en del av månen som er opplyst av solen i løpet av månefaser. 
 Naturligvis vet alle at det er jo forskjell/ulikhet mellom en halvdel og en  kvartdel.
 Hvis det er noe galt i min tekst, vær så snill, korriger meg.    
Takk for oppmerksomheten.
Mvh
-------
en ting til 
"Croissant" på fransk og "cornetto" på italiensk - det gjelder den samme maten


----------



## cocuyo

ermannoitaly said:


> /.../
> "Croissant" på fransk og "cornetto" på italiensk - det gjelder den samme maten



Må så vara, men visst liknar den mer ett litet horn än en månskära.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Även finskan har halvmåne i namnet, Punainen puolikuu. En anledning till att engelskan inte använder sig av halvmåne är kanske att det inte är så vanligt att säga "half moon" på engelska, man använder sig istället ofta av "first quarter moon" eller "last quarter moon" när man pratar om halvmånen, se vidare http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_phase


----------



## ermannoitaly

cocuyo said:


> Må så vara, men visst liknar den mer ett litet horn än en månskära.



Hei

 Tja, jeg burde ha skrevet noe mer om ordet "cornetto" og "croissant" i går,  men jeg var perpleks/i tvil om jeg måtte utdype emnet (om ordet) eller ei.
 Nå har jeg lest en ny kommentar, må jeg presisere.
Vel, ja, på den ene side er det klart at du har rett fordi ordet   "cornetto" (=piccolo corno på  italiensk = "little horn" på engelsk)  stammer fra ordet "corno", men på den  annen side er det noe til felles både med opprinnelser (som mat),  folktradisjoner og bruk angående "croissant" og "cornetto": det er tilstrekkelig å slå ordet "croissant"/"cornetto") opp i Internettet.  

 Takk.
 Mvh


----------

